
What Giving a TED Talk Taught Me About Being a Better Speaker - tonystubblebine
https://betterhumans.coach.me/how-to-dramatically-improve-your-public-speaking-skills-cd26b7d08a96
======
tonystubblebine
Author is YC '11 I think.

